# Chants and summer shrooms #3



## Kokomorel

Back again


----------



## Kokomorel

Sundays find


----------



## wade

look. good


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> look. good


This looks better


----------



## Kokomorel

Todays find


----------



## Kokomorel

Guys don’t give up on this site we have to fight back together


----------



## Kokomorel

Tiny chants everywhere need more rain


----------



## Kokomorel

Very dry here no shrooms just fish 18 crappie 12 blue gill 2 large mouth


----------



## mmh

Kokomorel said:


> Very dry here no shrooms just fish 18 crappie 12 blue gill 2 large mouth


I really enjoy the pics you have posted.


----------



## Kokomorel

Todays find still very dry out there


----------



## Kokomorel

See what a little walk in the woods will do


----------



## Kokomorel

Damn tasty


----------



## cwlake

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 22432
> View attachment 22434
> View attachment 22436
> See what a little walk in the woods will do


looks fantastic kokomo! Been finding chants near the Michiana line now for three weeks but lack of rain has their growth stunted. Found several chestnut boletes that are delish and a couple green russala. Haven't seen many boletes this year like years past. Also still waiting on the lobsters. I found a bunch of these last year and love them. Good luck out there.


----------



## jashroomer

Hey need an ID from the experts, these popped up in my yard after last nights rain.


----------



## Kokomorel

jashroomer said:


> Hey need an ID from the experts, these popped up in my yard after last nights rain.


Send us some pics


----------



## Kokomorel

Looks like they are going to log it out 91 acres of out of 500


----------



## jack

Finally got out today and they are coming on STRONG ! Gonna' be a great year if it keeps up.


----------



## Kokomorel

L


jack said:


> View attachment 22522
> 
> Finally got out today and they are coming on STRONG ! Gonna' be a great year if it keeps up.
> 
> View attachment 22524
> looks great I need some rain bad you will be eating good


----------



## jashroomer

I’ll try again, couldn’t get the darn pictures to load.


----------



## jack

Chanterelles everywhere ! To pick bushels would be a huge understatement ! There also isn't one worm in any of them.


----------



## Kokomorel

jashroomer said:


> I’ll try again, couldn’t get the darn pictures to load.


Where they growing from dirt or tree roots they look like Jacks not edible


----------



## Kokomorel

jack said:


> Chanterelles everywhere ! To pick bushels would be a huge understatement ! There also isn't one worm in any of them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 22598
> View attachment 22600


 Very nice find I need rain bad if I’m going to find any


----------



## sb

jack said:


> "Chanterelles everywhere ! To pick bushels would be a huge understatement ! There also isn't one worm in any of them."


Hey Jack: That's the greatest! Every mushroom hunter should experience that type of great abundance!! Thanks for posting.

Happy hunting everyone.


----------



## Skutch

jashroomer said:


> I’ll try again, couldn’t get the darn pictures to load.


Those are not chanterelles. Real gills and clustered. Larger, almost like orange oysters. Don’t eat them!


----------



## jashroomer

Skutch said:


> Those are not chanterelles. Real gills and clustered. Larger, almost like orange oysters. Don’t eat them!


Wasn't going to eat them, just looked interesting and thought someone could ID them.


----------



## jg010682

Those look like jackolanterns next cluster you find if you look at them when it gets dark outside they should glow slightly dont eat them though


jashroomer said:


> I’ll try again, couldn’t get the darn pictures to load.


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 22432
> View attachment 22434
> View attachment 22436
> See what a little walk in the woods will do


i want some


----------



## wade

i have missed out on chant Hunting my area..but i intend to hunt those fall Fungi
Namely " King Bolete " This Fall will be my First time... for Fall Fungi Hunting,
But i have always......
Loved the Fall Outdoors 
So im already feeling it...
Our Fall Outdoors in Indiana is Such a Wonderful time


----------



## jdaniels313

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 22432
> View attachment 22434
> View attachment 22436
> See what a little walk in the woods will do


Your Killin' Me! I swear I could smell that steak!...awesome photos!


----------



## jdaniels313

wade said:


> i have missed out on chant Hunting my area..but i intend to hunt those fall Fungi
> Namely " King Bolete " This Fall will be my First time... for Fall Fungi Hunting,
> But i have always......
> Loved the Fall Outdoors
> So im already feeling it...
> Our Fall Outdoors in Indiana is Such a Wonderful time


Hi Wade. We get a lot of Shaggy Manes out here in the mountains about the start of deer season (late Sept.) Do you guys get those back there?


----------



## jdaniels313

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 22310
> 
> This looks better


You won't hear me argue that! I'm droolin'.............


----------



## jdaniels313

Kokomorel said:


> Very dry here no shrooms just fish 18 crappie 12 blue gill 2 large mouth


That sounds good to me Koko!






I finally got out on my little fishin' boat and enjoyed the peace and quiet! I even got lucky enough to catch breakfast! (though not as big of a breakfast as yours! lol)


----------



## wade

jdaniels313 said:


> Hi Wade. We get a lot of Shaggy Manes out here in the mountains about the start of deer season (late Sept.) Do you guys get those back there?


I've Never gave any attention for any Fungi Other than Morels...
so....shaggy manes....Hhmmm.. ok I'll be watching...Waiting for them Now !


----------



## jashroomer

jdaniels313 said:


> That sounds good to me Koko!
> View attachment 22660
> I finally got out on my little fishin' boat and enjoyed the peace and quiet! I even got lucky enough to catch breakfast! (though not as big of a breakfast as yours! lol)


Haven't had much time in the woods, but heading out to Greene Sullivan St Forest to see if we can catch some rainbow trout. DNR stocks of couple of the pits out there. May have to take some time to on land to look around.


----------



## Kokomorel

jashroomer said:


> Haven't had much time in the woods, but heading out to Greene Sullivan St Forest to see if we can catch some rainbow trout. DNR stocks of couple of the pits out there. May have to take some time to on land to look around.


Rainbows and shrooms sounds good


----------



## Kokomorel

Hit woods today found a hand full of good chants and found a lot of dry ones plus 4 fish out of the pond good eating tonight


----------



## Kokomorel

Sundays find still very dry got a little over a inch of rain where I hunt that will help good luck shrooming


----------



## stou8042

Found my first chicken of the woods up in Michigan this past weekend.


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> I've Never gave any attention for any Fungi Other than Morels...
> so....shaggy manes....Hhmmm.. ok I'll be watching...Waiting for them Now !


Shaggy manes, I have only found them in open areas, city parks, etc.
If you find them pick them before they start to "scale" I can only describe this as there will be little "shavings"
that start to curl upwards from the cap. I have heard that this stage is still okay and I have eaten them
but not as good as all solid. They will at later stages turn inky on the cap and become very soft.
those are past their prime. Shroom on my friends.


----------



## jdaniels313

mmh said:


> Shaggy manes, I have only found them in open areas, city parks, etc.
> If you find them pick them before they start to "scale" I can only describe this as there will be little "shavings"
> that start to curl upwards from the cap. I have heard that this stage is still okay and I have eaten them
> but not as good as all solid. They will at later stages turn inky on the cap and become very soft.
> those are past their prime. Shroom on my friends.


My favorite way to eat them is slice them in half lengthwise, dip in some whipped up eggs, cover in Progresso Italian bread crumbs, and then fry them in a hot pan with butter! They are out of this world scrumptious!! WARNING!! You will be hooked if you ingest Shaggy Manes using this recipe. You've been warned.........Happy Shroomin'!


----------



## jdaniels313

jashroomer said:


> Haven't had much time in the woods, but heading out to Greene Sullivan St Forest to see if we can catch some rainbow trout. DNR stocks of couple of the pits out there. May have to take some time to on land to look around.


Good Luck! (Koko's right....fish and Chants sound great!)


----------



## jack




----------



## jack

Wow, congratulations to whomever cleaned up the site !


----------



## jack

Has the Dinner plate page on the Ohio site been scrapped or moved. I can't seem to find it.


----------



## mmh

jack said:


>





jack said:


> Has the Dinner plate page on the Ohio site been scrapped or moved. I can't seem to find it.


Jack, I viewed your video of the Chant hunt. Great that you can pick-um by the bushel basket. Shroom on my friend


----------



## sb

jack said:


> Has the Dinner plate page on the Ohio site been scrapped or moved. I can't seem to find it.


Jack -- the dinner plate page has been deleted twice. I just now created a new Thread under Regional Meetups. At least this way, it will not be hidden under a particular state.

I also asked the administrators to create a Forum level item called Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes that would list at the top of the Forum listing page.

I further asked that the deleted 5 years of postings on this Topic be re-posted under that new Forum.

If they want the site to have greater usage statistics, they will see the benefit of this.


----------



## sb

Jack -- Yea . . . great video above. Thanks or creating it and sharing it.

Happy hunting, Everyone.


----------



## Kokomorel

Some of the woods time this year


----------



## shroomsearcher

jack said:


> Has the Dinner plate page on the Ohio site been scrapped or moved. I can't seem to find it.





sb said:


> Jack -- the dinner plate page has been deleted twice. I just now created a new Thread under Regional Meetups. At least this way, it will not be hidden under a particular state.
> 
> I also asked the administrators to create a Forum level item called Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes that would list at the top of the Forum listing page.
> 
> I further asked that the deleted 5 years of postings on this Topic be re-posted under that new Forum.
> 
> If they want the site to have greater usage statistics, they will see the benefit of this.


I figured I might find some activity here. Wiscy has gone to sleep! Or maybe Summer hasn't arrived there yet! BWAHAAAAAW! 

And sb, thank you for trying to rescue this! And to jack, yes, the Dinner Plate page disappeared, came back, disappeared again, and did NOT come back! Who knows why? I'm not smart enough to figure that out! 

Meanwhile, I'm concentrating on Chants. That seems to be what's happening in my area right now, although I did find a bunch of over the hill oysters on a dead ash snag! I've got a bunch of little Chant pins on an oak ridge that need some water to keep them from drying up. we've had rain yesterday, today, and promised tomorrow. I figure I better be out there sometime soon to see how those pins are doing!


----------



## Kokomorel

shroomsearcher said:


> I figured I might find some activity here. Wiscy has gone to sleep! Or maybe Summer hasn't arrived there yet! BWAHAAAAAW!
> 
> And sb, thank you for trying to rescue this! And to jack, yes, the Dinner Plate page disappeared, came back, disappeared again, and did NOT come back! Who knows why? I'm not smart enough to figure that out!
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm concentrating on Chants. That seems to be what's happening in my area right now, although I did find a bunch of over the hill oysters on a dead ash snag! I've got a bunch of little Chant pins on an oak ridge that need some water to keep them from drying up. we've had rain yesterday, today, and promised tomorrow. I figure I better be out there sometime soon to see how those pins are doing!


I’ll know what you mean it’s very dry in central Indiana right now it’s killing me very little Chants I love my Chants and fish


----------



## morelseeeker

The morning I picked 26 pounds in 5 hours in OH at first I was using scissors to cut them off but after awhile the scissors started to wear into my finger. Then I had to pinch them off.


----------



## morelseeeker

shroomsearcher said:


> I figured I might find some activity here. Wiscy has gone to sleep! Or maybe Summer hasn't arrived there yet! BWAHAAAAAW!
> 
> And sb, thank you for trying to rescue this! And to jack, yes, the Dinner Plate page disappeared, came back, disappeared again, and did NOT come back! Who knows why? I'm not smart enough to figure that out!
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm concentrating on Chants. That seems to be what's happening in my area right now, although I did find a bunch of over the hill oysters on a dead ash snag! I've got a bunch of little Chant pins on an oak ridge that need some water to keep them from drying up. we've had rain yesterday, today, and promised tomorrow. I figure I better be out there sometime soon to see how those pins are doing!


Sounds like there is a hacker. What is there to keep it from happening again? There were some great recipes there that seem all lost.


----------



## sb

Regarding "Mushroom Dinner Plate" page:

The latest effort done by the Admin is/was to create a "Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes" Forum.
To find it, initially, start by clicking on Forums on the Home Page. Under "Morel Country" it is the 2nd entry down. Morel Country is the section where every state has its' own Forum.

This means that the Dinner Plate page is now on an equal footing with all the states and not listed under any one state, like before -- being under Ohio. This should make it easier for guests to view and new people to find.

Check it out.

Admin said yesterday that the previous 5 years of postings are lost as there is no backup after a something has been deleted for more than one week.

For me, I'm going through past years pics and reposting many dishes & recipes. It has been fun, so far, to review and see what looks like it is worth reposting.

Happy Hunting to all!


----------



## Kokomorel

Finally getting a little rain here the last few days I’ll have to check my woods Friday. Good luck shrooming


----------



## morelseeeker

sb said:


> Regarding "Mushroom Dinner Plate" page:
> 
> The latest effort done by the Admin is/was to create a "Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes" Forum.
> To find it, initially, start by clicking on Forums on the Home Page. Under "Morel Country" it is the 2nd entry down. Morel Country is the section where every state has its' own Forum.
> 
> This means that the Dinner Plate page is now on an equal footing with all the states and not listed under any one state, like before -- being under Ohio. This should make it easier for guests to view and new people to find.
> 
> Check it out.
> 
> Admin said yesterday that the previous 5 years of postings are lost as there is no backup after a something has been deleted for more than one week.
> 
> For me, I'm going through past years pics and reposting many dishes & recipes. It has been fun, so far, to review and see what looks like it is worth reposting.
> 
> Happy Hunting to all!


Is it still connected with my name since I originally started it? If not why?


----------



## jdaniels313

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 22794
> View attachment 22796
> View attachment 22798
> View attachment 22800
> View attachment 22802
> View attachment 22804
> View attachment 22806
> View attachment 22808
> View attachment 22812
> View attachment 22814
> View attachment 22794
> View attachment 22796
> View attachment 22798
> View attachment 22800
> View attachment 22802
> View attachment 22804
> View attachment 22806
> View attachment 22808
> View attachment 22812
> Some of the woods time this year


Man, the photos of the fillets with Chants on top really got me! Very cool! (except now I'm hungry all of a sudden!)


----------



## jdaniels313

morelseeeker said:


> The morning I picked 26 pounds in 5 hours in OH at first I was using scissors to cut them off but after awhile the scissors started to wear into my finger. Then I had to pinch them off.


I'm jealous! (It was 107F yesterday here.) Nice score!!


----------



## jashroomer

Haven't had much rain but headed to the woods for the 37th annual Squirrelfest , I will definitely keep on eye out for any interesting mushrooms. 
Squirrel Stroganoff is on the menu, it's an easy make with Squirrel Helper stroganoff flavor (I Don't know why they call this stuff Squirrel helper, It does just fine by itself).


----------



## sb

morelseeeker said:


> Is it still connected with my name since I originally started it? If not why?


Hi morelseeker: Check out the Forum called Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes and click on the Thread called Thanks.

You deserve credit for coming up with the Dinner Pic idea back in 2013, I think. Giving you credit under that Thread is the only way I know of to rightfully give you credit. I'm just a user/participant as you and not a moderator and not part of Admin(Corp).

In it's disappearance and lack of a backup, according to Admin, Admin created a whole Forum for that topic and gave it a footing equal to each State, so it appears now under the State Forum listings at the top -- 2nd line entry.

Because it is a Forum - it is part of the website offering and not the Thread creation of any one individual - as when it was a Thread under the Ohio Forum. Individual Threads get or carry the moniker of whoever created that Thread and also the creation date. Not so with Forums -- which cannot be created by users.

Hey, again you deserve credit and I hope your listing under the Thanks Thread under the new Dinner Pics Forum works for you.

I've probably used that thread more than anyone else and so, I'm taking to initiative to again say *THANKS morelseeker!*


----------



## Kokomorel

No shrooms today but lots of fish 18 gills 22 crappie 4 bass good morning


----------



## Kokomorel

Ended up with 8+ pounds of fish and a pan full of chants for the weekend Eating good tonight


----------



## jack

Kokomorel, I just noticed that your recipe of the fish and Chanterelles was done on a plank, I'm assuming Cedar.....BRAVO !! I must try that.


----------



## jack

Kokomorel, here's a book you might be interested in. A friend bought it for me but I haven't tried any recipes yet.


----------



## jack

Here's a few more Ghost Chanterelles !


----------



## Kokomorel

jack said:


> Kokomorel, I just noticed that your recipe of the fish and Chanterelles was done on a plank, I'm assuming Cedar.....BRAVO !! I must try that.


You are correct cedar plank I’ll have to check out that book


----------



## Kokomorel

I use a cedar plank almost all the time when cooking fish on the grill gives it a nice smoky taste


----------



## wade

Robinbluebird and Myself, have been so busy with our work...we still haven't been back in the woods ..since May


----------



## jack

morelseeeker said:


> Is it still connected with my name since I originally started it? If not why?


It got deleted somehow, and it can't be brought back. SB started a new one. If you will, post your recipes that you had posted before. SB & I are doing that a little at a time.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Hey! It's been a while. I've been going on the Ohio and PA pages. Tonight I checked NY and nothing happening there. Then I thought, wait! Indiana! They're always active over there! 

Anyway, just wanted to report that I can cross another one off the life list. Have had several successful Chant hunts on that hardwood ridge. Nothing huge, 2 - 2 1/2 lbs at a time, it's not that big an area. Plus, it's been kind of crispy lately. After a rain I'll give it a day or two and head out. The second to last time out I wasn't finding much at first and was about ready to give up, when I thought to check a small slope lower down on the ridge that had treated me well before. 

And there they were, some nice ones too. Good and solid, not all bug riddled. I realized that there were two slopes, one up and one down. It looks to me like a natural draw where water would trickle underground in order to run off the ridge. Maybe that's why the Chants seem to fruit better there, this is not exactly a "lush" environment. I went out again Monday and found things very dry again, and nothing worth picking. Still lots of pins out there. We've been promised rain this evening and tonight, but I don't know if it's in the cards for us. Just peeked out the window next to my desk and there's a little shine on the road from a sprinkle. 

I think the local forecaster likes to over-predict rain! If this rain doesn't happen, I figure the Chants might just be over. Haven't seen anything in the way of oysters or chickens, so maybe next up will be hens. 

Oh, almost forgot to mention, I found my first Reishi on that ridge as well. They were growing on a really old, well rotted stump.


----------



## jg010682

Hate to do this to you but i just thought since you were talking hens i would share this finally found one tonight here in Minnesota left it in the woods though going to give it a couple days then pick it.


----------



## cwlake

jg010682 said:


> Hate to do this to you but i just thought since you were talking hens i would share this finally found one tonight here in Minnesota left it in the woods though going to give it a couple days then pick it.
> View attachment 23256


It's funny how the hens start in the north and work their way south, opposite of morels. We usually don't start finding hens here in northern In. until mid to late Sept.


----------



## jg010682

I started finding them August 7 last year they were early as heck


----------



## ckorte

Anybody






good at identifying parasol mushrooms? Think I may have found a few in the woods today. Doing a spore print now.


----------



## jack

It's an Amanita, toxic.


----------



## ckorte

Thank you jack.


----------



## Kokomorel

jack said:


> It's an Amanita, toxic.


 Just wanna thank you Jack for your wide variety of knowledge that you have with mushrooms you’re a big help to morels.com


----------



## ckorte

At least I found plenty of chants and some oysters to eat.


----------



## Kokomorel

ckorte said:


> At least I found plenty of chants and some oysters to eat.


Thinks for the pics and info injoy your shrooms


----------



## Kokomorel

Still pretty dry here in central Indiana but I can’t stay out of the woods still looking for them Chants won’t be long I be chasing the Whitetails


----------



## jack

Kokomorel said:


> Just wanna thank you Jack for your wide variety of knowledge that you have with mushrooms you’re a big help to morels.com


Well thank you very much !


----------



## wade

Good ol Jack
Hey Man Could you post one of those Fun Videos you made, for us.
@jack
Thank You


----------



## mmh

Jack, Is there a story behind your new avatar? If so I would like to hear about it.
I look at it and grin.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Well, last time out on the ridge I found absolutely nothing! I figure Chant time is over here. It keeps trying to rain here, and then doesn't! A complete change from May and June! I am now watering my garden instead of worrying about it drowning! 

Went to check a spot where I found all the hens last year, and nothing was showing. I figured it was still too early around here.


----------



## jack

wade said:


> Good ol Jack
> Hey Man Could you post one of those funny Videos you made, for us.
> @jack
> Thank You


Not sure what you are talking about by funny ?


----------



## jack

mmh said:


> Jack, Is there a story behind your new avatar? If so I would like to hear about it.
> I look at it and grin.


No, I just thought it was cool having a fox check out the trail cam.


----------



## pedro

That fox is saying, leave my mushrooms alone!


----------



## wade

Fun Videos @jack


----------



## jack

Wade, still don't know what you mean, unless you're talking about my videos on youtube.

Michigandermushrooms Jack


----------



## Already Gone

_


jack said:



Not sure what you are talking about by funny ?

Click to expand...

_*You mean funny like a clown!?!*


----------



## mmh

jack said:


> No, I just thought it was cool having a fox check out the trail cam.


I love that close up look. Thank you


----------



## shroomsearcher

Okay! We are now officially running out of things to talk about! Come on Fall!


----------



## jg010682

here is something you can talk about lol! i filled the basket tonight they should be headed your way soon. the woods up here are thick with them right now lots of little ones yet so hopefully the picking will get better


----------



## Kokomorel

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 23356
> here is something you can talk about lol! i filled the basket tonight they should be headed your way soon. the woods up here are thick with them right now lots of little ones yet so hopefully the picking will get better


Nice haul


----------



## shroomsearcher

Those are purty! Nice and young and tender. I checked a spot last week just to see if anything was happening, and it's still a little too early here. But it will be happening pretty soon.

I think I found my first ever honey mushrooms as well last week. This was on one last poke and hope for Chants, which are now done here. I only found one clump that appeared to be growing from the ground, but then found a single growing from the base of a dead snag. The spore print was white and they sure looked like the pics I viewed.


----------



## DoctaGreen

Some finds just today :


----------



## DoctaGreen




----------



## wade

Robinbluebird and Myself are headed out to Bush hog, and Plow ...
Our four Organic Acres, Monday morning 
We will step off into the woods there and see if we can find anything...


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Robinbluebird and Myself are headed out to Bush hog, and Plow ...
> Our four Organic Acres, Monday morning
> We will step off into the woods there and see if we can find anything...
> View attachment 23444


What r you going to plant and did you find any shrooms


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> What r you going to plant and did you find any shrooms


we sow Certified Organic..
"red crimson clover" and plant Our Garlic.
we still didn't make time to get in the woods...but We'll be there again tomorrow


----------



## Kokomorel

Found some chicken today first one of the year for me it will be on the dinner plate tonight


----------



## Already Gone

I spotted and my nephew retrieved this lawn-dwelling chicken on August 28th in southern Kane County, Illinois.


----------



## Already Gone




----------



## shroomsearcher

Biggest single chicken that I have ever seen!


----------



## mmh

Already Gone said:


> I spotted and my nephew retrieved this lawn-dwelling chicken on August 28th in southern Kane County, Illinois.
> View attachment 23540


I like the threat of going back in time.


----------



## Already Gone

Just for perspective, the nephew(in the picture) is 6' 3".

We got a good soaker over here overnight and looks like NW Indiana did, too.
Hens oughta pop soon...


----------



## pedro

I went scouting yesterday in central Ohio and the only thing I found was a cluster of ring less honies.


----------



## Kokomorel

Going out in the morning to check out the woods got about inch and half of rain Thursday and Friday where I hunt hope to find some shrooms and do some fishing with Dad on the farm pond


----------



## shroomsearcher

We had a good 2' of rain Thursday night into Friday morning. I went out Sunday morning to see if anything was up. Found a few small Chants, but nothing else. This is the most moist I've ever felt the ground on that ridge, so I'll go back in a couple of days to see if anythings's happening.


----------



## Kokomorel

Found some more chicken and caught a lot of fish. Fished in the rain for about 4 hours with my brother and 85 year old dad and tore up the pond. Here’s a pic of the big one of the day and the chicken


----------



## Already Gone

I always liked fishing in the rain. The fish don't care - they are already wet.


----------



## Old Elm

Kinda busy morning, Hens.


----------



## Already Gone

You will be cleaning those for a while.
Such sweet misery.
What general area, sir?


----------



## Kokomorel

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 23588
> Kinda busy morning, Hens.


Nice hens wish they would start popping up here


----------



## shroomsearcher

Played golf today and found a stump behind a tee that was covered in mushrooms that kind of looked like chickens, but weren't. At least I don't think they were. They were colored brown to tan, and white on top. The underneath was the real surprise! How about a bright chartreuse green?! They were quite large, larger than any true chickens I've found. Wish I had my camera with so I could take some shots.


----------



## wade

Already Gone said:


> View attachment 23542


my God


----------



## wade

im finally headed for some Old Private Woods this evening.. can any one send me some pictures of what i might hope to find..


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> im finally headed for some Old Private Woods this evening.. can any one send me some pictures of what i might hope to find..


Wade probably what you’re going to find some chickens maybe if you’re lucky you might find some chants but if it’s dry down there as it is here probably what you’re going to find either growing on a tree from the tree roots are on the log laying on the ground


----------



## wade

i was only in the woods for an half hour but didn't find anything..
i will go back out again soon .


----------



## mmh

Kokomorel said:


> Nice hens wish they would start popping up here


Soon My good man....Soon


----------



## shroomsearcher

We got about 2" of rain here 5-6 days ago. I went out 2 days after to check that ridge to see if more Chants had flushed. Found a couple of little pins, but the ground was the softest I've felt it all year. So, I waited 2 more days to see if anything more would develop, but I found nothing more than a couple more little pins. So, the Chants season is officially dead as far as I am concerned, but I learned a lot. There's also a big, dead snag down in there that looked like it was starting to grow some oysters. I'll go back in a day or 2 to look at it again.

Nothing happening on the chicken or hen front yet. Did check a hen tree that I know about and nothing showing yet. Seems to me I was beginning to see some things about this time last year, but last year this time was a lot wetter than now.


----------



## cwlake

Started finding Hens last week in NE IN. have found a dozen so far. Looks like it's gonna be a good year. Funny thing, it's been drier than a popcorn fart, but the young hens are dripping with water. They must pull the water from the trees?


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yes, the Hens are parasites on the trees, so I would have to guess that the trees are still pulling plenty of water.


----------



## Kokomorel

Headed out in the morning to see if I can find some chicken or some hens and work on a Deerstand maybe little fishing


----------



## pedro

I went scouting in west central Ohio mid week and the only thing I found was three Lions Mane, They were about softball size, two were old one was prime. It still has not rain in a couple weeks in my area. Hens can come out in dry conditions.


----------



## sb

Thanks pedro.

I've got half dozen Central OH repeater Lions Mane spots. Time to pay them a visit, I see


----------



## Kokomorel

No shrooms this week Deer season starts next week time to start chasing the whitetail


----------



## shroomsearcher

Checked a couple of Hen spots today and there is absolutely nothing happening in my neck of the woods! I think it's just been too dry lately. Year started out too wet, and it's winding up too dry!


----------



## jashroomer

Kokomorel said:


> Headed out in the morning to see if I can find some chicken or some hens and work on a Deerstand maybe little fishing


The deer season is nearly here, but climbing and sitting in a stand when it's 90 degrees will be a chore. I like the heat, but it's time for it to go.


----------



## shroomsearcher

jashroomer said:


> The deer season is nearly here, but climbing and sitting in a stand when it's 90 degrees will be a chore. I like the heat, but it's time for it to go.


I like the heat when I'm swimming or playing golf. When I'm hunting I certainly do NOT! Which is why I won't be going out Saturday for the opener. I look at it the same way I do the trout opener next door in PA. I wish everyone a good time catching lots of fish and dealing with the mob. I'll wait a while and start fishing when the crowds have disappeared and there are still plenty of trout to be caught. The trout opener at my fish & game club, and at every local body of water the holds trout, is pure bedlam! 

I'll wait until this weather cools down some. I don't know how those good old boys down South do it! well, I do have some idea. You better make a good shot and find that deer pronto. Get it gutted and have an ATV to get that deer out of woods and to a running cooler or meat locker fast! I would not risk putting an arrow through a deer if thought there was a chance it would go to waste.


----------



## Kokomorel

shroomsearcher said:


> I like the heat when I'm swimming or playing golf. When I'm hunting I certainly do NOT! Which is why I won't be going out Saturday for the opener. I look at it the same way I do the trout opener next door in PA. I wish everyone a good time catching lots of fish and dealing with the mob. I'll wait a while and start fishing when the crowds have disappeared and there are still plenty of trout to be caught. The trout opener at my fish & game club, and at every local body of water the holds trout, is pure bedlam!
> 
> I'll wait until this weather cools down some. I don't know how those good old boys down South do it! well, I do have some idea. You better make a good shot and find that deer pronto. Get it gutted and have an ATV to get that deer out of woods and to a running cooler or meat locker fast! I would not risk putting an arrow through a deer if thought there was a chance it would go to waste.


I never miss opening day of bow got an ATV processor is only about 5 miles away probably only hunt till about 1030 11 o’clock go fishing after that maybe some shrooming


----------



## jashroomer

Heading to Dugger to fish a 20 acre pit that hasn't been fished in years. Going to pull the motor off my boat and see if we can't lift the boat off the trailer into the water, and get some fish in the basket.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Kokomorel said:


> I never miss opening day of bow got an ATV processor is only about 5 miles away probably only hunt till about 1030 11 o’clock go fishing after that maybe some shrooming


Yep! You got it wired tight! I don't have an ATV, so it's dragging it out for me. My BIL is one of the most die hard deer hunters I know. Here in NE Ohio there is an area called the Mosquito Creek Wildlife Area. Most of it is off limits being a migratory waterfowl sanctuary, but some years ago they opened up a portion of it to hunters. My BIL's house is not far from there, so he started hunting it. He said there were Boone & Crockett bucks galore, but being a state deal, you can't take motorized vehicles back in there. He shot a deer in there and it about killed him getting it out! Took him almost 7 hours! He doesn't hunt there any more!


----------



## Already Gone

ATV - check
trailer - check
completely enclosed stand with ATV parking underneath - check
scent elimination stack - check
Crops are still up. however. I wait until harvest is over.
Besides, we are just starting to find these in NE Illinois:


----------



## pedro

I went out scouting again, in West Central Ohio. I did not see a thing. Still no rain in my area.


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> we sow Certified Organic..
> "red crimson clover" and plant Our Garlic.
> we still didn't make time to get in the woods...but We'll be there again tomorrow
> View attachment 23456


I hope Robin Bluebird realized that there was a man setting in a chair before she bush hogged the area.


----------



## mmh

KoKo, What's up?


----------



## mmh

cwlake said:


> Started finding Hens last week in NE IN. have found a dozen so far. Looks like it's gonna be a good year. Funny thing, it's been drier than a popcorn fart, but the young hens are dripping with water. They must pull the water from the trees?


Thank you for the info. I have not been able to get out yet, I work a seven day week then a five day week. 
I will head to my go to tree for hens. I harvested 10# off of that one tree last year. Good luck my friend.


----------



## Kokomorel

mmh said:


> KoKo, What's up?


Just woke up to a nice thunder storm looks like we got over a inch of rain hope it will help the hens get started around here


----------



## jack

Graylings are up in Northern Michigan ( Cantharellula umbonata )


----------



## stou8042

I think this is ringless honey mushroom. Can anyone confirm?














There are clusters all over my neighborhood. Mostly around oaks


----------



## shroomsearcher

Good pics, but get a spore print. If you don't know how to do that, just Google "mushroom spore prints" to show you how. If you get the right color, verified by either reporting it back here or looking at a site like "mushroomexpert.com", fry up a tiny little bit of it, and eat it. Sit back and check for reactions. It's advisable to not drink alcoholic beverages at the time, since alcohol can accentuate a negative reaction. 

There is no such thing as being "too careful" when eating wild mushrooms for the first time.


----------



## Kokomorel

Had a great morning deer hunting went out in the afternoon shrooming still no luck with the hens must of checked 50 oak trees anyone finding hens close to Kokomo


----------



## Already Gone

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 23692
> View attachment 23694
> Had a great morning deer hunting went out in the afternoon shrooming still no luck with the hens must of checked 50 oak trees anyone finding hens close to Kokomo


We are at a slightly higher latitude with similar weather conditions and the hens have not hatched yet.
There was an early flush in a few spots, but the hot weather shut the door on that. Ain't climate change grand?
Two or three days into this cold front should be a good time to look. Nice view from your stand, by the way.


----------



## Kokomorel

Already Gone said:


> We are at a slightly higher latitude with similar weather conditions and the hens have not hatched yet.
> There was an early flush in a few spots, but the hot weather shut the door on that. Ain't climate change grand?
> Two or three days into this cold front should be a good time to look. Nice view from your stand, by the way.


Thanks for the info hopefully the cold front will get the hens and the deer going


----------



## Already Gone

The hens are happening here.
We found a couple super fresh five-pounders today and a bunch that will be ready in 2-3 days.
That said some of our reliable spots are still not showing squat yet.
The next week to ten days should be pretty damned good.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I went out the day after the last cold front went through. Nice cool day for hiking, unfortunately we got almost no rain out of that front. I checked every hen spot I know about, and a couple of spots where all I knew was that there were big, old oaks there. I found absolutely nothing. No hens, nor anything else that even resembled a mushroom! The creek that flows through the one spot is as low as I've ever seen it! 

More rain forecast for tomorrow, and hopefully we get some. Maybe that with more seasonable temps will get things going. I'm not sure what the problem is, the lack of moisture, or the high temps we've had. Heck it was 92 here this past Monday!


----------



## Neecienee

jack said:


> Graylings are up in Northern Michigan ( Cantharellula umbonata )
> View attachment 23666
> 
> 
> View attachment 23668


What do they taste like, how do you prepare them?


----------



## jack

Neecienee, I think they taste similar to Shaggy manes. This dish is with chicken, onions & garlic with a light cream gravy, all over rice.


----------



## Kokomorel

Was out on Tuesday found nothing but puffballs


----------



## shroomsearcher

Kokomorel said:


> Was out on Tuesday found nothing but puffballs


Don't know what the rainfall situation is with you, but if it's been anything like my experience that would be extremely odd. I would think that puffballs might take a lot of water to grow. We haven't had that around here, but I don't know how deep in the ground their mycelium lives. My sportsmens club can grow puffballs like nobody's business! I've found them there as big as watermelons, and pure white inside to out. Nothing doing so far this year.


----------



## mmh

Kokomorel said:


> Was out on Tuesday found nothing but puffballs


 I am working 12 on Saturday and eight on Sunday but in honor of you I will make the trek to my "Hen Tree" and hope to give you a good report.
In my teens I worked at a Country club, On the golf course during the day and
in the kitchen at night.
Found Puffballs during the day and prepared them in any way I could think
of at night. Drakes batter in a cast iron skillet, Drakes with egg bath deep
fried, also on a grill with butter and a whisp of garlic powder. I loved them
all. Shroom on my friend


----------



## mmh

C.W Lake, Have not heard from you lately. Any reports, ideas?


----------



## mmh

jack said:


> Neecienee, I think they taste similar to Shaggy manes. This dish is with chicken, onions & garlic with a light cream gravy, all over rice.
> View attachment 23792


Jack, The pictures of your plates are always fantastic, when you describe all the ingredients I start to slobber on my shirt. Shroom on my friend


----------



## jdaniels313

mmh said:


> Jack, The pictures of your plates are always fantastic, when you describe all the ingredients I start to slobber on my shirt.


I do as well Jack!.....


----------



## Kokomorel

mmh said:


> I am working 12 on Saturday and eight on Sunday but in honor of you I will make the trek to my "Hen Tree" and hope to give you a good report.
> In my teens I worked at a Country club, On the golf course during the day and
> in the kitchen at night.
> Found Puffballs during the day and prepared them in any way I could think
> of at night. Drakes batter in a cast iron skillet, Drakes with egg bath deep
> fried, also on a grill with butter and a whisp of garlic powder. I loved them
> all. Shroom on my friend


 On call this week so not much shrooming going on here hope to get out next week and hopefully find my first hen ever good luck to y’all


----------



## cwlake

mmh said:


> C.W Lake, Have not heard from you lately. Any reports, ideas?


Here is the report. The hens are coming on strong. Iv'e found six this week that were not there last week. It's looking like a good late season flush. I still have many reliable trees that haven't produced yet. Get out there and getem! Its not too late!


----------



## cwlake

MMH, if you would like some hens, let me know. I'd be happy to get rid of some. I drive right past Angola every day. PM me.


----------



## mmh

cwlake said:


> MMH, if you would like some hens, let me know. I'd be happy to get rid of some. I drive right past Angola every day. PM me.


C.W, Thanks for the offer, if I get skunked I will probably take you up on it. Shroom on my friend


----------



## gbmillerman

Hens are out strong 38 pounds from this morning, only stopped because I ran out bags. Get out there!!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

I will be in a few days. We finally got a significant rainfall, about 2", yesterday evening and overnight. First we've had in a while. maybe that will get things going around here! It's been really quiet so far this year.


----------



## Neecienee

jack said:


> Neecienee, I think they taste similar to Shaggy manes. This dish is with chicken, onions & garlic with a light cream gravy, all over rice.
> View attachment 23792


Wow looks delicious! Is it too late to hunt northern MI for hens or chickens?


----------



## Kokomorel

Neecienee said:


> Wow looks delicious! Is it too late to hunt northern MI for hens or chickens?


Have you found any hens up in northern Indiana


----------



## cwlake

Kokomorel said:


> Have you found any hens up in northern Indiana


It's starting to look like the hens have made their last flush in N. In. I found one fresh one this week. Many of my reliable trees did not produce this year. it's been subpar up till now. This is about as late as I've ever found them. it's gonna get cooold by the weekend. Time to pull out the ice fishing gear! You folks have a good winter!


----------



## jdaniels313

Kokomorel said:


> Have you found any hens up in northern Indiana


Hey Kokomorel , I got something I think you'll appreciate! Haven't had much luck most of the year but I think the fish gods were feeling sorry for me! This one brought me out of my depression! Also found a batch of Honeys growing in the back yard to go with it! Happy Shroomin'....


----------



## Kokomorel

jdaniels313 said:


> Hey Kokomorel , I got something I think you'll appreciate! Haven't had much luck most of the year but I think the fish gods were feeling sorry for me! This one brought me out of my depression! Also found a batch of Honeys growing in the back yard to go with it! Happy Shroomin'....
> View attachment 23888
> View attachment 23890


Very nice enjoy


----------



## mmh

jdaniels313 said:


> Hey Kokomorel , I got something I think you'll appreciate! Haven't had much luck most of the year but I think the fish gods were feeling sorry for me! This one brought me out of my depression! Also found a batch of Honeys growing in the back yard to go with it! Happy Shroomin'....
> View attachment 23888
> View attachment 23890


Nice


----------



## mmh

Finally got out last weekend and found enough hens for a couple of meals, Looking forward to spring.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Been a pretty poor Fall here. Never saw a single hen, pinky, oyster, or anything else. Basically, the only thing that was a plus for me this season was that I found a place where there were Chants.


----------



## wade

i had a strange, but Enjoyable Dream of finding Morels night before last..
Other than that i haven't been in the Woods since May, been working














the Moon and Sky where so Beautiful a few nights ago


----------



## jdaniels313

I found some strange mushrooms, polypores I assume, that I didn't recognize and thought I'd post them here to see if any of you-all might have a clue. They were about 5-6 inches across and they are kinda fuzzy or hairy on top and the underside was a greenish yellow tint. Any thoughts out there? Happy Shroomin'......


----------



## shroomsearcher

The underside, (and thank you for that pic), does NOT look like a polypore, but more like a "toothed" mushroom. I can't get any more specific than that. This is one I've also never seen before.


----------



## jdaniels313

I noticed that as well. Maybe we'll get more people to weigh in on that. It's kinda cool to find one that I've never found before. Hopefully I can put a name on it just for knowledge's sake! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## wade

look what Robinbluebird found from our freezer


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> look what Robinbluebird found from our freezer
> View attachment 23914


Looks very delicious I got some saved back for thanksgiving and Christmas enjoy hope everyone has a great holiday can’t wait till April


----------



## wade

Yep in 5 months we will be Surrounded by Morels.... and Good Times


----------



## shroomsearcher

Let's hope! I thought this past Spring was shaping up just grand, but it was disappointing. I still found some, but much fewer than I had hoped.


----------



## jdaniels313

wade said:


> look what Robinbluebird found from our freezer
> View attachment 23914


Yummy! I'm sure they tasted as good as they look! We have to wait till about May before I get to see any of those... (great photo!)


----------



## wade

Me and Chewy .. accompanied Robinbluebird .. to a location near a Favorite Morel site and..








Morgan Monroe Forest today..
She wanted to Shoot her Pistol ..
Target practice, pop thru some old ammo...She had a Very Smiling Happy Time


----------



## Robinbluebird

wade said:


> Me and Chewy .. accompanied Robinbluebird .. to a location near a Favorite Morel site and..
> View attachment 23940
> 
> Morgan Monroe Forest today..
> She wanted to Shoot her Pistol ..
> Target practice, pop thru some old ammo...She had a Very Smiling Happy Time
> View attachment 23936
> View attachment 23938


You should of seen the bottle i was shooting, it almost got shot off the string and it was dancing like a frighten Turkey.


----------



## jack

What kind of pistol ? Looks very similar to mine which is a PA 63 9mm.


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> look what Robinbluebird found from our freezer
> View attachment 23914


I wish I could open my freezer door and find the same.


----------



## mmh

I hope all had a safe and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## jdaniels313

mmh said:


> I wish I could open my freezer door and find the same.


I agree!


----------



## rockytop69

To all the Mushroom hunters out there Merry Christmas and spring is cooming


----------



## Kokomorel

I


----------



## Old Elm

1


----------



## cwlake

@ Kokomorel, have you found any chants yet? they should be appearing any day!


----------



## Kokomorel

cwlake said:


> @ Kokomorel, have you found any chants yet? they should be appearing any day!


I am out looking right now I’ll get back with you


----------



## wade

jack said:


> What kind of pistol ? Looks very similar to mine which is a PA 63 9mm.


Howdy Jack... @jack 
Wade here...
Finally answering you both a year and a half later..dang sorry ..
That pistol of Robins is a ..RUGER SR22 LR
it does look so similar to some bigger cal.
We bought it for only $200 near new from another lady..with extra clip and three grip choices all in original case..
She is really proud of it..


----------



## shroomsearcher

Been a while! Chants are finally up here. We had the temps, but needed a couple of good rains to bring them up. Another big storm yesterday PM which I'm sure you folks felt, as that's where it came from! Other than that, nothing!


----------



## Kokomorel

shroomsearcher said:


> Been a while! Chants are finally up here. We had the temps, but needed a couple of good rains to bring them up. Another big storm yesterday PM which I'm sure you folks felt, as that's where it came from! Other than that, nothing!


I think we all could use some rain


----------



## shroomsearcher

Well, the rains came, and we finally enjoyed some results! Had a nice double header today with Chants and Chickens! I knew the Chants would be on that ridge, but the Chicken log is brand new! I know that because this is in a County Metropark that doesn't allow gathering! Yeah, right! 

I've been hiking the trail along that ridge that leads right past that log for a good 3-4 years now! There's never been a Chicken on it! Today, I spotted them from 70 yards away!


----------



## jack

Just an experiment with the new system.


----------



## sb

Hi Jack,
Nice fish to go with your Chants. Thanks for posting the video.

Just today, Kokomorel pm'd me asking how to post a video. I had to say that I didn't know but guessed that there probably were several different ways.

So . . . can you outline in a response here, how to post videos on this new system?

Many thanks, Jack. Happy hunting and fishing. My wife still likes and wants me to redo your Chanterelle Crawfish pie this summer!!


----------



## Kokomorel

jack said:


> Just an experiment with the new system.


Nice video Jack


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> Hi Jack,
> Nice fish to go with your Chants. Thanks for posting the video.
> 
> Just today, Kokomorel pm'd me asking how to post a video. I had to say that I didn't know but guessed that there probably were several different ways.
> 
> So . . . can you outline in a response here, how to post videos on this new system?
> 
> Many thanks, Jack. Happy hunting and fishing. My wife still likes and wants me to redo your Chanterelle Crawfish pie this summer!!


Jack please post some more videos for us I love them


----------



## wade

Me and Chewy.. Finally in the Woods..first time in months..probably stay out for 3hrs


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Me and Chewy.. Finally in the Woods..first time in months..probably stay out for 3hrs
> View attachment 40768


Glad to see you out in the woods


----------



## jashroomer

Always a good time in the woods.
I found another, and finally harvested my first chicken. Tried a small amount last night, egg flour seasoning and fried it. Was as advertised somewhat chicken like in taste and texture. Going to try it on the grill with teriyaki tomorrow


----------



## Kokomorel

jashroomer said:


> Always a good time in the woods.
> I found another, and finally harvested my first chicken. Tried a small amount last night, egg flour seasoning and fried it. Was as advertised somewhat chicken like in taste and texture. Going to try it on the grill with teriyaki tomorrow
> View attachment 40858


Good to see you trying some fall shrooms if you like chicken you love the hens.


----------



## Kokomorel

Kokomorel said:


> Good to see you trying some fall shrooms if you like chicken you love the hens.


----------

